# Why are flashlights so interesting? Why are LED flashlights a hobby?



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 20, 2012)

I mentioned in another thread that I only found out that LED flashlights had become a viable alternative to bulb flashlights about 1 year ago. Prior to that, the only LED flashlights I'd seen people using were the cheaper flashlights with 8 or more 5mm LED's shoehorned into the head, usually with no reflector, but they were unimpressive to say the least. I figured that LED's only had the power to be used as little warning lights on your electronic devices, letting you know that your devise is on or off, or to let you know the batteries are dead or whatever.

Then I bought an LED headlamp right before a 3 day winter backpacking trip to the AT along skyline drive in Shenandoah Nat'l park back in early February 2007. I bought one that had 3 separately controlled 5mm LED's, and one separately contained 1w Luxeon LED in its own reflector. I was somewhat impressed with that headlamp's ability to be so light, run on 3AA batteries, and be able to light up the trail or campsite enough to see your way around. But I still hadnt seen any decent LED flashlights.

Then last year, around July or so, I got onto the internet just wasting time, jumping from one interesting looking site to another, and jumping from one link to another looking at unrelated, random stuff, and somehow ended up getting here. 

To be honest, I was stunned to see such a large, well visited forum whose subject mater and reason for existence is primarily "flashlights"! I had searched the internet over the years for hobbies that would seemingly be more popular and widespread than flashlights, and yet MOST of the forums that support those seemingly more common hobbies dont have the number of members or amount of traffic that this _flashlight _forum does! I'm a member of a hot rodding forum, and they dont get nearly the traffic that this forums does.

So the first time I stumbled upon this forum, I began looking around to see what all the hoop-lah was about, and I looked at flashlight reviews/specs, etc. But when I went and looked in the local stores, like Lowes, Home Depot, etc, I wasnt seeing the same brands I read about here, and fortunately I had remembered the brightness specs of a few lights from here, so I didnt bother buying any of the lights from those local stores because they didnt seem to "measure up". 

So I joined this forum in Sept '11, then I bought my first small LED light and was impressed by how bright it was on high and on low, so I bought a larger, brighter one for different purposes, and then I kept buying even more of them of different sizes(even though, truth be told, I dont need nearly as many as I've bought!)


But now I've been a member for going on 1 year, and I am now very interested in flashlights, of all things, but I'm still a bit surprised that flashlights are a hobby.... Is there a tube sock forum? Have toilet plungers become a hobby item yet?

But I am now better able to understand the desire to own and research different higher end flashlights, and as of a few days from now, I will own a total of 10 nice quality LED flashlights(because even though I said I wouldnt be buying any more for a while after buying a Ti D25A and D25C last week, I just ordered a Jetbeam PA-10 and a Sunwayman T20CS last night after making more money than expected in the last 5 days).



What got you into it? Why do you think people are so interested in flashlights, to the point of doing LOTS of research and making it a significant hobby(like us)?:thinking:


----------



## brianna (Jun 20, 2012)

To me a good flashlight turns night into day. A good flashlight allows me to function in the dark. If it is dark without a flashlight, you are as helpless as a child. It gives me a power I would not have otherwise. I can control the environment I am in.


----------



## yellow (Jun 20, 2012)

well, my earliest "real" lights were SFs. I got them from my 1st holiday work money in something like 1995.
That time there almost was no real "evolution" of flashlights for longer time that I was of age ...
 
Then, around the millenium, Luxeon started with their models and created a revolution - finally a white LIGHT EMITTING *DIODE*! that could easily fight hand sized flashlights.

Then Cree started with their led(s), and that was the BOMB.
I remember my 1st real light was built in 2004 and even then it was enough to do mountainbike rides and to replace the 8X/9N I was using till then.
(it was an 18650 and XR-E modded SF 6P)

And from all then the power of the led increased and increased and increased ... till to what we have now
It simply is astounding to follow what is happening in led lighting

and at the same time - also directly related to the evolution of the led THEY use (in direct opposition to the established makers) - all those medium priced but extreme good price<->machining&parts<->value ratio *makers* STOMPED the market.
Before there was simply cheap junk, expensive junk and expensive quality. But nothing in between.
That whole _middle offers _were non existend by then.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 20, 2012)

Flashlights, like anything technological or mechanical that puts the powers of nature in the palms of our hands, become magic to us. Mankind is fascinated by most anything magical. 

A plunger doesn't give us any real power that we couldn't already manage with just our bare hands.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 20, 2012)

At a basic level a light is just a tool. The big difference is that as a tool your light makes it possible to use *all of your other tools in the dark.* That makes it an uber-tool.

People into flashlights are *doers of things.*


----------



## shelm (Jun 20, 2012)

If power LED flashlights with XP-G S2, XM-L U2 and similar were commonplace and to be found at any store around the corner --and why wouldnt this be the case in distant future??-- then the mass consumer would regard them as exciting as toilet plungers, nothing special. In reality Cree lights are still special and not known among the large public. So if i walk along with your Ti D25A loaded with a Trustfire 14500, then i damn feel special as well.

If everybody I met knew Eagletac company and their D25 series (from a friend, colleague, neighbor, commercials or personal ownership), i would sell off my expensive lights, buy a handful of Sipik or Fenix clones and Eneloops and leave the hobby for good.

Once Walmart, Safeway and similar large stores are flooded with cheap XXXFire China-made flashlights (see DX.com), not only SF or Maglite will struggle but also other companies (4sevens, olight, eagletac, fenix, zebralight) because new potential flashlight buyers jump on the XXXFire wagon and laugh about us flashaholics who used to pay 50$+ for Sunawayman, Klarus and armytek.

Same with LCD LED monitors Full HD large screen display TV's. You could feel special and wow whomever if you were owner of such (back then!) expensive TV's. Nowadays they are sold anywhere and everywhere, Samsung is #1 and commonplace, and wtf cares if your 3-year old TV was double as expensive as my 1-year old Samsung and made by an exotic high-end little Taiwanese manufacturer? In future people will chuckle in disdain or ridicule about the prices we paid today. And i will be one of them, making fun about you, us, myself when we were flashaholics, now, in the early 2010's. I've entered this "hobby" in 2011 and it seems to me that we are in the booming years. Pretty much in the middle of the development, my luck of best timing to invest some bucks! So i bought the T20C2 MkII with its replaceable LED drop-in modules which gives me the feeling that i could update it to the current state of technology whenever i wanted to in future .. granted that the company has not run out of business by then. I dont believe that Eagtac will run out of business in the next 10 years, good. But what about the many other companies? EDC+ (formerly TacticalHID) seems to have stopped stocking Lumintop lights. Bad for Lumintop! Well, quite a few companies we never heard of will (soon) run out of business because of the tough competition and the little market among flashaholics. Fenix, Balder run out of ideas and ask us in questionnaires what we flashies could be interested in buying, totally new light designs. Yeah, they must be really struggling in keeping the sales numbers up! In the past few months there was little talking and discussion of 4sevens lights, noticed? They got sued by SF, suffered from a recall of their Preon P0 product, lost money in the rebranding and the new (not well-made) website, and i bet my a** that 2012 is a much worse business year for them than 2011. Wishing the best for David and his team that his company continues to subsist, prosper and thrive, steadily. Is going to be tougher from year to year. 2012 is the first time that 4sevens will see it on paper in their annual statement. I dont expect quantum leaps in lumens in the next 2 years. The market of flashaholics isnt saturated yet but we're getting there at some point. Of course i hope for the 10 or 20 notable Chinese 'premium' flashlight manufacturers to gain ground before the XXXFire and XXXFire clones do. The cheapo lights are catching up fast and some US dealers like Shiningbeam have already begun to sell them.

Yep, in a couple of years, our 4sevens and sunawayman's lights will be relict of the early 2010's (2010, 11, 12, 13, ..) and obsolete in the sense that everyone else could buy a competitive 500 lumens cheapo light from a local store --let's admit the Rayovac Indestructible is nothing to sneeze at from a mass consumer's point of view-- and if you tried to resell your used premium light in a local newspaper classified ad .. no chance! Yes, power LED flashlights are an exciting hobby now, these days, and manufacturers are young (eagletac and 4sevens are ~4years old, Fenix being the oldest noteworthy with 6years of market presence). Soon enough we'll see a consolidation on the market (byebye Rofis, Lumapower, Skilhunt and Bronte), a decrease in prices, and lots of former flashaholics moving on and dropping this hobby. I dropped hobbies myself! I used to buy and collect movies, DVD's and watch and enjoy them. It was exciting and an emerging market. Since then i moved on, my huge collection of movies is stuffed into boxes along with my personal library of books, and whenever i want to watch something specific i would find it in a sec with google, netflix, hulu, and i wouldnt even have to ask a friend for help. If i want to sell my DVD's .. ooooh, difficult! Nobody wants to buy them at reasonable prices from me because either they have the Blueray disc already or they arent interested because of other reasons (google, netflix, hulu, ..).

Look at SF how many former customers have abandoned their expensive products. SF sues the American competition, how nice!, but cant fight the Chinese competition. An ever growing market share goes to Chinese mega etailers and this will not stop, it's the law of economy and called economic evolution and market development. SF is the prime example of how customers jump ship, change sides and become member on budget flashlight forums. When newbies there look for lights, nobody recommends SF nor Maglite. Not even Fenix or Eagletac. Newbies take their XXXFire recommendations, order the stuff from Chinese ebay sellers, part with the flashlight forums, and move on.

I am willing to drop this (now exciting) "hobby" anytime .. as soon as power LED flashlights become commonplace among the public, be it in ownership or mere awareness. At that point i will look back at this forum and begin to chuckle.. and laugh about you guys.. and myself! And by that time i will have made sure to have sold all my expensive lights (4sevens, eagletac, fenix, klarus, etc.) before it's too late to get rid of them. I have boxes full of books and movies in our basement. I dont need another box in the basement, this time full of power LED flashlights which dont get use for various reasons, including "obsoletion" because of arguable performance/efficiency competitiveness.

To me, flashlights are EDC tools and this forum a personal phase in my young life. Neither of them a hobby.
My attitude, _I_ suck?? **, _***_ ****! 

And btw, please no offense by the above rant. I like hanging out on this place, passing time, i appreciate the contributions and boardies, people, dealers, sellers, manufacturers. It is indeed a community. When this phase of mine is over, i wont forget having been §$%&! member of this fine community.


----------



## Jay611j (Jun 20, 2012)

shelm said:


> If power LED flashlights with XP-G S2, XM-L U2 and similar were commonplace and to be found at any store around the corner --and why wouldnt this be the case in distant future??-- then the mass consumer would regard them as exciting as toilet plungers, nothing special. In reality Cree lights are still special and not known among the large public. So if i walk along with your Ti D25A loaded with a Trustfire 14500, then i damn feel special as well.
> 
> If everybody I met knew Eagletac company and their D25 series (from a friend, colleague, neighbor, commercials or personal ownership), i would sell off my expensive lights, buy a handful of Sipik or Fenix clones and Eneloops and leave the hobby for good.


 I think shelm said it well. I think a lot of us, if not most of us feel special having such powerful lights compared to everyone else. Once people see our lights they are amazed at what our little lights can do, and it just makes us want brighter, and brighter lights to impress people even more. Sure, there are a lot of people that actually have a real use for them, but for the most part do we REALLY need 800 or even 2000L flashlights???


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 20, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Flashlights, like anything technological or mechanical that puts the powers of nature in the palms of our hands, become magic to us. Mankind is fascinated by most anything magical.
> 
> A plunger doesn't give us any real power that we couldn't already manage with just our bare hands.




Hey dont be knocking toilet plungers now. I'm thinking of mounting an XP-G R5 to the handle of a top end plunger, then a more ergonomic grip and then I think plungers will take off!


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 20, 2012)

shelm said:


> If power LED flashlights with XP-G S2, XM-L U2 and similar were commonplace and to be found at any store around the corner --and why wouldnt this be the case in distant future??-- then the mass consumer would regard them as exciting as toilet plungers, nothing special. In reality Cree lights are still special and not known among the large public. So if i walk along with your Ti D25A loaded with a Trustfire 14500, then i damn feel special as well.
> 
> If everybody I met knew Eagletac company and their D25 series (from a friend, colleague, neighbor, commercials or personal ownership), i would sell off my expensive lights, buy a handful of Sipik or Fenix clones and Eneloops and leave the hobby for good.
> 
> ...




I agree with most everything you said, and I have come and gone with different hobbies too. But I will say that as Surefire lose market share, its nobody's fault but their own! They decided to play it cheap, by sitting on their laurels, not innovating for the most part with most of their lights in the last years, by not keeping up with technology, so why wouldnt people go elsewhere? Now HDS seems a little different, in that their lights arent so outdated, and seem to be justifiably priced all things considered. 

But I disagree that when the cheap ****fire flashlights hit the local Walmarts, that the higher priced lights will be obsolete and nobody will buy them. There is a big difference from the cheaper lights like them vs the higher priced lights like Jetbeam, Fenix, Eagletac, etc. They are better lights, and cost about 50-100% more for a reason. Its when Surefire comes out with a 700 lumen light(Lawman) and has the audacity to charge like $425 for the darn thing that really pi**es me off! No, there is no justification for charging 400-500% more for that light! Ridiculous....

But, yeah I could end up finally deciding that I have enough lights soon, and deciding not to buy ANY more til they really come up with a major new breakthrough in performance or battery life. I would definitely spend less time researching and thinking about this stuff during that time, which is coming soon.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 20, 2012)

Also the fact that they are electronics related, which is a popular hobby. I was definitely one of those kids that tore apart everything just to look in amazement at that circuit board. Now, I can buy these cool little parts and make my own? Sweet. This combined with the awe that can be achieved with some of these lights makes for a highly passionate hobby.

In many ways, it is also an artistic passion. Look at some of the designs and looks these manufacturers are putting out. Titanium lights, artistic anodizing, etc. 

In addition to all this, the benefit you get grows exponentially with the time you invest. So, there are essentially rookies and professionals, which is quite interesting.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 20, 2012)

I attached a light to a hammer for home security  I'm ready for a hammer forum  

I started collecting flashlights in the year 2000-2001, I remember because it was 6 months after I quit smoking an starte getting figgity. I was only buying what ever was local, always gravitating to the tool and flashlight isle of every store I went in. For years i saw progress and thought, right on I'll get that one too. Thinking a decade of flashaholism I was alone in my love of flashlights, turning dark into light. didn't have PayPal till I joined CPF  Speaking of which, one of my wife's law students sends me a YouTube video of an HID flashlight, the guy speaking in it was german. My wife's friend says I bet you don't have one of these, and I didn't  suffice to say when I eventually tracked down the manufacturer it was a forum that popped up. I open CPF for the first time, and realized I wasn't the only flashlight collecter I nearly cried with joy. Even though I gifted the old and through out the broken I had 87 working flashlights and only 10 weren't junk by CPF standards. I later donated 57 to a church that was building a foster home in Kenya and gave the rest of the cheepies to friends. I'm now back up to 30 or 40  

Ive also go through knives, multitools and hand tools for work but to a much lesser extent (5-10 different ones lol) 

I collect lights cause I still grin when I turn on a flashlight to see what I'm doing, same grin I have when I look at my smiling baby boy. The smile that says... That's AWESOME!!!!  



Kendall


----------



## davyro (Jun 20, 2012)

I've always loved flashlights since i was a boy of 7 & i got my first light,at the time that i got my first light the coal miners where on strike in the UK(early seventies)meaning there was no coal to power the national grid.So we had power cuts every other night or so,living in a big town i wasn't used to total pitch darkness,well my light was like a ray gun firing a beam about 20yards,ever since then I've always loved the feeling of having that beam in my hands.I'm at the stage now where I've got enough high end lights & I've had a few modded with hi-cri leds so I've went quite a while now not buying any new lights.I'm thinking that i probably won't buy any new lights until something ground breaking comes out,this is the first time in my adult life there isn't a light that i really really want to get my hands on so I'm wondering am i loosing interest in my favourite hobby...........i doubt it there's always something on the horizon:shrug:


----------



## edpmis02 (Jun 20, 2012)

I get a new toy to play with for $25 a month. LED lights are a lot cheaper than computers/laptops/i<stuff>.. which I have too much experience with. Anybody want to buy an 1.6 gig parallel port tape backup from the mid '90s that cost $300? :mecry:

Besides.. I heard it is bad for CFL bulbs to be turned on/off... $50 flashlight to save a $5 CFL!! :candle:


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jun 20, 2012)

I like things that go bang. I like sharp things. I like bright things. For me, this is the holy trinity of hobbies.


----------



## sadboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Like any good hobby, there's depth to it. My interest in flashlights began when I started organizing my EDC about a year ago. Since I didn't know anything about flashlights at the time, I did what I thought was optimal by looking at reviews on YouTube and miscellaneous flashlight review sites, who pretty much sold me on the Fenix TK15.

When I received my TK15, I thought it was well-made, but I had a lingering feeling there were better options out there. I eventually found CPF through word of mouth on the Internet. When I joined CPF, I realized there was a steeper learning curve than I had previously thought (it wasn't just about having a lot of lumens, a flashlight that could be thrown into a pool of water, and a crenelated bezel to poke people with for self-defense; err--just kidding). People at CPF were talking about a lot of things that I hadn't known or considered previously, that just made me rethink everything I had thought prior to then.

I went from using flashlights you can get at the dollar store to a Fenix (which I eventually returned), and to whatever it is members here carry or talk about these days. And I continue to look at the forum to see what else might interest me.


----------



## moozooh (Jun 20, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Why do you think people are so interested in flashlights, to the point of doing LOTS of research and making it a significant hobby(like us)?:thinking:



Flashlights are useful! As far as everyday tools go, they're right next to mobile phones and Swiss army knives, both of which have their own communities.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting thread. Haven't seen a post by any member with more than 3+ years membership. Speaking as a flashaholic, the public will buy whatever is the cheapest flashlight, and may go for the big bang, high lumen, very reasonably priced flashlights, but that will be the end of it for them, for they are not a market for better made, higher quality flashlights, such as CPF members enjoy and get to learn about here. CPF has grown, and our supported manufacturers, and dealers likewise, because there is here a place for discussions and exposure of higher quality flashlights, and high quality lighting of all kinds. Not to worry about the cheaper lights that may flood the market, and CPF/CPFMP will pound on ahead, with the best of the best. 

Thinking about moving this thread to the Cafe, but not sure it is a serious enough thread, warranting such a move.

Bill


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Bill-

I posted to this thread and I go back to 04.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 20, 2012)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Interesting thread. Haven't seen a post by any member with more than 3+ years membership. Speaking as a flashaholic, the public will buy whatever is the cheapest flashlight, and may go for the big bang, high lumen, very reasonably priced flashlights, but that will be the end of it for them, for they are not a market for better made, higher quality flashlights, such as CPF members enjoy and get to learn about here. CPF has grown, and our supported manufacturers, and dealers likewise, because there is here a place for discussions and exposure of higher quality flashlights, and high quality lighting of all kinds. Not to worry about the cheaper lights that may flood the market, and CPF/CPFMP will pound on ahead, with the best of the best.
> 
> Thinking about moving this thread to the Cafe, but not sure it is a serious enough thread, warranting such a move.
> 
> Bill




Yeah, I dont think the higher end lights will die out once cheaper lights become widespread. More cheaper lights will be sold, but the better ones will still be there for us.

Speaking of which, since I started this thread earlier today, I have now ordered yet another light! A FourSevens Preon 2.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 21, 2012)

This response is to Shelm's post, but should hopefully answer HighlanderNorth's original question. 
These are some observations that I will reference:
*1. Consumer's needs are not flat, to think that cost is the only thing keeping everyone from carrying a flashlight is a leap that I'm not prepared to make.
*2. A large percentage of human beings will ignore a long-term threat in favor of a short-term reward.
*3. A small percentage of human beings understand the long-term reward of having and carrying a device that enhances one of their senses or abilities.
*4. Too many people fail to extend our God/Evolution-given pattern recognition abilities to anything beyond not touching something hot.

Due to observations 1 through 4 it's difficult to imagine the Flashoholic Apocalypse presented by Shlem. I have tried and tried to get people to see the value of carrying a flashlight or knife but very few have seen the benefit, even when the cost was essentially zero. The same people I have gifted Mini-Mags and Swiss Army knifes to will call me "McGyver" DECADES after I've set them up with their own when I'm able to solve a problem with a simple tool _that isn't in my drawer at home.._ 

I'm quite sure that if you gathered a group of flashoholics, (group A), in a room with an equal number of non-flashoholics, (group B), and had some vendors selling binoculars, night vision gear, knifes, and any other gadget that addressed *3 you'd find group B milling around bored and group A scrambling to get their credit cards out.
Some folks are happy with what they've got and either can't imagine they'd possibly need to boost their limited senses/abilities someday or are so used to someone else picking up the slack that they don't bother.

High quality flashlights allow me to see in the dark, a condition I need to overcome frequently at work and at home. I try to recognize the patterns when they present themselves and I've seen what happens with cheap flashlights and alkalines. That won't happen again! 
There are those of us who will always be the "McGyvers", the others will be continually amazed when the lights go out during a storm or they can't cut through something with their teeth or fingernails.


----------



## Slumber (Jun 21, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Have toilet plungers become a hobby item yet?



Have you seen this thread?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-TK70-with-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 21, 2012)

I find led flashlights interesting because they work correctly. Dependable, long battery life, and that allows me to do things and not be limited to daylight. They are a very useful tool.
As far as led lights being a hobby, not really for me. I read and post on CPF because I am always looking for new and better lights & ideas. I do not know anyone who owns expensive CPF style lights besides myself and people I have gifted lights to. Local store lights are what people I know have. An $80 dollar flashlight is crazy for most people I know.


----------



## brianna (Jun 21, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> I like things that go bang. I like sharp things. I like bright things. For me, this is the holy trinity of hobbies.


 If you added beer and wine to this, oh My!!!


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 21, 2012)

I had been into flashlights in my teen years (no internet) and that was just a 6 cell maglite. That was the best flashlight that I thought existed. Then, ten years ago I started working third shift security at a hospital and the college which was across the street. We were issued mini maglites. The mini maglite didn't do much when checking the dark hallways or the dimly lit campus. I then went online because there had to be small bright flashlights out there. Thats when I discovered this forum. I bought a Surfire G2 and was hooked, couldn't believe how bright it was for the size. It was only 65 lumens. I know carry at work a 760 lumen Fenix TK 45, 650 lumen Solarforce L2P and a three mode 1000 lumen Solarforce L2T. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 21, 2012)

It's an interesting topic. I have to agree sometimes that it seems like an odd hobby to have sust well visited forums. It really has nothing to do with hobbyists appreciating the "good stuff" vs the general public.

There are budget flashlight enthusiasts as well.

Personally I'm hoping the tube sock hobbyists catch up! My socks are wearing out and I may be interested in that market soon. What thread count should I get? Which tube socks are the best and which should I avoid. When my life depends on it are there some tube socks that are more reliable? 

My neighbors make fun of my tube sock hobby but just as soon as their "crap" socks have a whole in the heel I'm the first one they come to looking for "quality" socks.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 21, 2012)

brianna said:


> If you added beer and wine to this, oh My!!!



Brewing beer is a great hobby! I haven't done it in years, but I suspect I will again. 

Also, how about "things that go fast"! Might not mix too well with the beer and wine, but still.....


----------



## Cataract (Jun 21, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> At a basic level a light is just a tool. The big difference is that as a tool your light makes it possible to use *all of your other tools in the dark.* That makes it an uber-tool.
> 
> People into flashlights are *doers of things.*



Damn, exactly what I wanted to say in totally different words...

I also wanted to say that anything we do requires us to see to do it properly. Turning darkness into day is like the ultimate power that gives us the rest of our normal powers back. We can even decide what stays in the dark. It's almost a god-like feeling that the ultimate last barrier of darkness has been breached, but that is all subconscious stuff. I made a thread that explains all this better in here

AND

A flashlight can make you yearn for the darkest night of the year, but the toilet plunger won't make you crave for a clogged toilet.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 21, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> It really has nothing to do with hobbyists appreciating the "good stuff" vs the general public.
> 
> There are budget flashlight enthusiasts as well.



Interesting point. The same (budget) lights might cost 2-3x via the brick and mortar retail, but that still wouldn't be that much compared to whats already out there (in the stores). So the difference must be something else. Making 10M lights for such a rollout would lower the price even further, seemingly wiping out the relevance of us being here. So why CPF, if not for that?

First and foremost, there's a dynamism. The rapid exchange an improvement on ideas that only come when people are interacting directly. But more than that, there is a natural advantage to smaller markets - speed. Even if 80% of those 10M lights sell in the first year, thats still 2M lights sitting around the next year, on pegs, in boxes, filling up warehouses. Along comes the next 10M lights, making the 2M obsolete. Expecting that, bigger companies have bigger timelines, and we complain they are 'out of touch' and their stuff is 'out of date'.

Smaller companies are more agile, changing to newer stuff in a matter of months (or even weeks), but any smaller company will have the same problem if they are successful enough to become the next larger company. And the best way smaller, more agile companies can reach enough people in enough places, without going full scale, are places like this.




gcbryan said:


> Personally I'm hoping the tube sock hobbyists catch up! My socks are wearing out and I may be interested in that market soon. What thread count should I get? Which tube socks are the best and which should I avoid. When my life depends on it are there some tube socks that are more reliable?



You want crew socks, something with a formed heal. More durable and comfortable.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 21, 2012)

Cataract said:


> ...but the toilet plunger won't make you crave for a clogged toilet.



Speak for yourself. :naughty:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 21, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Hi Bill-
> 
> I posted to this thread and I go back to 04.



Whoops, missed that. Yes, indeed you do go back.

Bill


----------



## someguy4747 (Jun 21, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> Personally I'm hoping the tube sock hobbyists catch up! My socks are wearing out and I may be interested in that market soon. What thread count should I get? Which tube socks are the best and which should I avoid. When my life depends on it are there some tube socks that are more reliable?
> 
> My neighbors make fun of my tube sock hobby but just as soon as their "crap" socks have a whole in the heel I'm the first one they come to looking for "quality" socks.



Awesome! That sounds too familiar.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 22, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Speak for yourself. :naughty:



I guess you're really a SHTF type of guy, then...


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 22, 2012)

Slumber Pass said:


> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-TK70-with-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots



Just laughed my butt off.....very funny.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 22, 2012)

I fell in love with flashlights when I first saw a Minimag Light back in the early 80's. I later fell in love with guns, knives, & anything gear related too. My love for flashlights was reignited when I found a Fenix light in 2006. I now own more lights than I need, but still believe I need another one...ha. 

I agree that most folks on CPF seem to me to be "doers of things" as "Sub_Umbra" suggested above. When I'm buying flashlights or other gear, I'm really buying the adventure. When I picture my new light, I'm picturing it being used on my next many trips, and the role it will serve me & my family in on those trips and around the house. But, camping, hiking, hunting, fishing, skiing, & travel in general are all what really excite me, and I crave the best tools for those trips.


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 22, 2012)

I like controlling the darkness. "Be light", he commanded, and there was light !

I have allways been interested in flashlights and I have bought many, many lights in supermarkets and so.
I didn`t really know why. Most of them I have given to family and friends, but when i decided to invest i my EDC light (noname about 250 lumens)
I suddenly saw the ligth. I started to buy better and better flashlights, and discovered that I was not alone. 6-7 guys on my work, also has this interest and
now we exchange informations about our byings and so. In an other forum, I visit daily, I popped the question, and they came forward. More than I ever expected.

But I get many negative expressions about this hobby. "Why are you doing this" - "What is it good for"

I usually answer "The only difference between a man and a boy, is the price of their toys" !


----------



## Blue72 (Jun 22, 2012)

My interest in flashlights started when I got lost in the wilderness at night with no light (more than once)

Since then I have been looking to get lost


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 22, 2012)

dd61999 said:


> My interest in flashlights started when I got lost in the wilderness at night with no light (more than once)
> 
> Since then I have been looking to get lost



Haha !
niiiice comment.


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 22, 2012)

edpmis02 said:


> Besides.. I heard it is bad for CFL bulbs to be turned on/off... $50 flashlight to save a $5 CFL!! :candle:



Lol. That's usually what I do. When I'm home alone, the lights are usually turned off, and I navigate the house with a flashlight. Just waiting for the day a police officer knocks on my door, thinking I'm a burglar! Then I'll have to show him my collection, and electric bill. 



shane45_1911 said:


> I like things that go bang. I like sharp things. I like bright things. For me, this is the holy trinity of hobbies.



I think that will have to become my new sig line!



Cataract said:


> Damn, exactly what I wanted to say in totally different words...
> 
> I also wanted to say that anything we do requires us to see to do it properly. Turning darkness into day is like the ultimate power that gives us the rest of our normal powers back. We can even decide what stays in the dark. It's almost a god-like feeling that the ultimate last barrier of darkness has been breached, but that is all subconscious stuff. I made a thread that explains all this better in here
> 
> ...



Well said! That's exactly what I do. Wait for the night, so _I_ can turn it into day!



I've been a member since '08, but loved flashlights for as long as I can remember. I started out with the typical Maglite, then my first "real" LED flashlight was a Trustfire TR-801, which is wimpy by todays standards, but was reliable (used 7135 regulators)!

Now I'm waiting for Jesus to finish cutting my 4D down, so I can extend my 6D hotwire. Back when I got into this hobby, I would think spending $300+ on a flashlight was nuts. Now, I don't bat an eye at spending $60-$100 on one, because I know it will survive whatever I throw it at.

~Brian


----------



## mhs (Jun 22, 2012)

Great thread, it's the reason of why we are now on this forum. Humans perceive 83% of informations by sight and we have sun light at only half of the time, that's a fact. Moreover there are places we want to explore, but where sun beam never reaches. Without artificial source of light our egsistence wouldn't be so easy :sick2:. Light simply gives us ability to interact with environment. If you have reliable flashlight on you all the time, the darkness will never suprise you. It lets stay conscious and confident to simply know what's going on. That's for me that feeling of having power in the palm of my hand, ready to be aimed and fired up at any moment to resolve uncertainty caused by darkness. It's quite deep thought but that's why flashlights always excited me . 

Being more down to earth, flashlights are just extremely useful devices and using them can give a lot of pleasure and impress others as well. In addition these little gizmos have so many attributes to compare them to each other... All it makes me want to try new ones/modify/build/test/play with them. That's really entertaining hobby .


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 22, 2012)

> ...and we have sun light at only half of the time...



Interesting thought. It's artificial lighting the rest of the time. Even my dog benefits from flashlights because I get to enjoy the walk just as much as he does.


----------



## edpmis02 (Jun 28, 2012)

Flashlights won't chop you up in little pieces or sue you for your last dime if you decide to "upgrade" to a newer model.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 28, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> Lol. That's usually what I do. When I'm home alone, the lights are usually turned off, and I navigate the house with a flashlight. Just waiting for the day a police officer knocks on my door, thinking I'm a burglar! Then I'll have to show him my collection, and electric bill.
> 
> ~Brian



That is totally me. Never use house lighting when I can use a flashlight. A great post comment you made, and it truly exemplifies what a true Flashaholic is about.

Bill


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 28, 2012)

Geeze, I love you guys...


----------



## justartifacts (Jul 2, 2012)

A single LED light can be several times lighter than a frequent filament light, yet uses much smaller power and gives off smaller warm.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jul 2, 2012)

yes, no & maybe……


There was a time not too long ago where most households had at least one, and then in the age of miniaturization and fast moving technology, its now possible for every person on the planet to own one and carry it with them all the time should they wish.


But am I talking about flashlights?


Or is it the phone? wait maybe a camera? television, stereo or computer perhaps?
That first sentence makes sense whichever of those you care to apply it to.


I was thinking recently that eventually, there will be a light the size of a grain of rice, powerful enough to light up a soccer field.
Size, power and cost will eventually disappear as a limiting factor.


The combination of function and economics is still the driving force in many purchasing decisions and when it comes to the mass, it would seem illogical to bet against human nature and economics changing significantly just for flashlights.


If a $500 home entertainment system is 80% as good as the next highest grade system priced at $50,000, then its likely that the $500 system will win the mass market share.
That being said, there is always room for niche markets, for aficionados, for collectors, for audiophiles and for flashaholics.


We now live in the era of BEST.


Its just as easy logistically speaking to find and buy the best as it is to buy the worst.
They are both just one click away.


There is mass and there is best.


Its unlikely that I will ever want to buy a walkman, or MP3 player as a standalone again.
My iPhone is just too convenient like that.


I would probably never want to EDC a portable TV with me 24/7 but as long as there is one in my phone, Im certainly happy to have it with me.


For now, I still prefer a digital SLR camera to a phone camera but if the quality and function were the same, I may not bother with the SLR except on very special occasions.


To most people, the masses perhaps, a camera is nothing more than a means to an end.
A device they can use to record memories and produce photos.
The easiest, most convenient way to do that, will win most of the time.


Arguably, flashlights are the same.
The flash on most phones is enough of an EDC for the masses and it will only get better.


If every Tom, **** and Harry, could light up a football field, with the push of a button on their phone, does that change things for you? Will anyone still be impressed with a 500 lumen AAA? Something to think about perhaps.


The fascination with flashlights, Im sure a part of it stems from the godly power of turning night into day, and part of it from the love of all things that use batteries, and part of it from being able to call them gadgets, and part of it from being an adults version of lego, and part of it from being somewhat of a McGyver and part of it still from being the person who comes to the rescue, and part of it from the satisfaction of seeing people go "whoaaaah" thats bright and…..


The one thing to count on though, is evolution.
The hobby will continue to evolve, and we are truly on the verge of a magical age.


Imagine being the first with a 3D Holographic flashlight.
The one that allows you to disintegrate clouds at will or just project a perfect blue summery sky over a gloomy winters cloudy day.
Or how about a flashlight where the beam is so powerful, it can actually move/propel objects? 
Perhaps the ultimate might then be a flashdark.
The tool you use to project a dark beam because its just too bright!
Perfect for cooling things down in the desert or hot summer sun.


We still have a few good years ahead of us at the very least, and if I have things my way, we shall continue to wield the new, the small, and the blissful for the foreseeable future.


tgwnn


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2012)

My interest in flashlights has been years in the making and is closely tied to my every day carry. I've always had and liked flashlights but never had anything quality and nothing I'd carry with me. I used to carry a flashlight more but it was always a tiny maglite and eventually my iPhone... So while the maglite was better than the phone it was never good enough to justify another item to pocket. 

I'd say the hobby with LED's probably really started with lighters. I've got a small collection of vintage lighters and over time I realized that I really appreciated a quality piece. Looking for that same quality feel and appreciation moved onto knives. I've had a number over the years, but probably nothing more than a cheap $30 blade until I bought a Microtech followed by a Protech. I used to carry one of the razor blade knives daily which was good for work, but not so nice looking or ideal for daily tasks. So my EDC evolved over time until I realized how much I enjoyed having and carrying a few really key items with me every day. That's what got me looking for a new light and one smaller and better than the Maglite or iPhone I'd been working with.

I've always looked at CPF for idea's on LED's since I've been tinkering with them for years for camping in my old VW camper, but nothing related to flashlights. So with a new appreciation for quality EDC items I decided I'd see what it was all about and bought a couple nice lights based off what I could find here. Just like all other items I'm simply hooked. A good lighter gives me fire when I need it and a quality knife cuts through all the little things that pop up each day, but my light keeps me going when the sun goes down. I've also got kids now and found a nice flashlight is key since I seem to be the only one awake late at night. It allows me to shuffle around the house closing things up, checking on everyone and all the while I never have to kick on a big light and wake people up.

So I'd say the functionality and usefulness of a flashlight is second only to my knife but that the quality and power in a new Cree XM-L LED makes it worthy of a collection and an addictive hobby.


----------



## eh4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's such a basic and essential need. Except for the blind, sight is most people's main sense. Being able to produce light is right up there with being able to produce fire, and right up there with the ability to concentrate force (lever) or to split an object with an acute angle (cutting tool) or to join two things (needle and thread, cord, epoxy), or to isolate and contain/carry a solid or a liquid (pot, bag) or block light, wind or rain (tarp, tent, rain coat), etc., etc.


----------



## tsask (Jul 4, 2012)

Things changed for me with the LED. I bought a 6D mag 20 years ago and proudly displayed its use on a daily basis. Other lights I recall as a kid always got 'sickly dim' and then another problem aside from dead bateries was a dead bulb!
The LED is a significant breakthrough in that for the first time (aside from flouresent tubes etc) light is created without using heat to generate light. The ability to artificially create light is amazing! with the improvement in color and power and run times things only got more interesting. Add precision machined fine metal parts with superior optics and it is an incredible 'space age' device lighting the horizon of yet unknown historic scientific discoveries to come ahead. When GREEN 532 nm became available that also greatly improved my quality of life. I compare the LED to the wheel in it's significance to humanity. Wheels of course move the world and most of human events but a wheel can not HEAL the sick like LEDs are now able to do for some cases.When NASA sent a spacecraft to land on the surface of Mars, the lighting was LED! LEDs on Mars! how cool! and since it's on Mars reliability is a concern since a service call is out of the question.
Other personal safey enhancements through LED technology include the strobe, and beacon settings. A discretely used LED flash can also help get service in some busy drinking establishments. Other reasons to always EDC LED lights at all time include helping less enlightened individuals locate lost items. Other times an unlit bathroom could be encountered on the road so an LED light is most helful . Quality precision engineering makes holding and operating some LED flashlights a real pleasure! A cool EDC LED can really enhance a formal outfit on special occasions like a $1000+ Boss suit and Sunawayman L10 in Fenix P-1 holster on belt.... sharp!


----------



## ScottFree (Jul 8, 2012)

For the life of me I cannot really pinpoint where my interest in flashlights came from. My earliest memory are the 3D/4D Maglites that my dad used to carry as part of his job (LEO) and keep around the house though my interest in these lights was less about the power or beam, and rather about the fact that they were sturdy enough to whack anyone on the head with them. I still have one of these Maglites on top of some drawers in my kitchen.

After that the earliest memory was buying a Fenix PD20 R2 which I probably still have lying in a drawer somewhere, that was my only light before I bought a 4Sevens Quark 123 when they were first released. Running around in forests and towns, and defeating the forces of darkness while playing the video game 'Alan Wake' then caused me to buy a few more flashlights and right now I'm looking to expand my collection a bit further.

Personally the over-riding motivation for me at least in carrying a flashlight, or any light for that matter as a EDC is for personal safety primarily.


----------



## fiberguy (Jul 8, 2012)

What an awesome Sunday read. Toilet plungers don't deserve the bad wrap you guys give them (I love mine) and as far as tube socks, nothing beats the snap on socks. I replaced all my socks last Thanksgiving with Snap-On's. Just this weekend my Fiancee asked when I bought new socks again. When I told her these were the same old ones she honestly thought I was lying. I swear those socks were designed by God himself. That being said...

All my life, flashlights were something you didn't have to spend much money on. You could always find one laying around and new batteries often cost more than new lights that CAME WITH batteries (albeit cheap batteries). Then, 5 + years ago I started working as a Fiber Optic Technician. This involved working on the "power" lines next to the road every night between midnight and 6 AM. I started with mags believing they were the best of the best combining light with self defense. Then one day at Walmart I found the Coleman Big Bubba Maxx AA powered light and was floored by the beam. Later someone told me I could upgrade the Mag so in came terralux. By that time I knew there had to be a lot I was missing and I found this place. 

I spent the majority of my years working out of an older truck with less than adequate lighting for a night shift vehicle. I couldn't understand how my colleagues all got by with nothing more than a 6V light or a Mag. I always wanted more. In that old bucket truck, I developed a collection of dozens of (rather crappy) lights rolling around and always had one I regarded as a good one. 

Now that I have you guys things are different. Everyone thinks I'm crazy but the addiction keeps going. In a month I've picked up a Fenix, a Jetbeam, a Dereelight, several Rominsens, a Shiningbeam, Aurora, and probably 8 others. I love the concept of dozens of GOOD lights. I use them daily and beg the power to go out on occasional weekends (just to be smug towards those who called me crazy). Its amazing how much easier life is when you have these tools scattered around you. I've thought of dozens of uses that wouldn't have been possible with light technology 10 years ago. Every boat should have a flare gun with some flares...OR one helluva thower! The same light could help when someone gets separated and lost from a camping group. Still, most importantly, these lights are my tools, they earn my income, and they are not something to skimp on. I consider myself the best fiber tech in the area and part of that entails being the best prepared for any situation. Thank you CPF. You've made me more efficient and made me better.

Prior to finding CPF, pills were something that worked best when combined with alcohol. Now pills are something that work best when combined with batteries.


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 19, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Why do you think people are so interested in flashlights, to the point of doing LOTS of research and making it a significant hobby(like us)?:thinking:



Flashlights are cool. They may potentially assist survival in unfriendly environments, they don't require license to carry or own, they are reasonably hi tech while still affordable. Together with a knife a flashlight forms the basic EDC. Old flashlights carry a special charm difficult to define. But I see you point regarding collecting - myself I spent a lot of money on bootleg cd's when I was a teenager. Odd live recordings with Iggy & The Stooges, Jimi Hendrix and The Rolling Stones fill up a box or two in the attic. Sounds mostly like :green:

Personally, I'm not sure why I'm into collecting things. My zodiac is cancer and we are supposed to be collectors I guess. Might also be a touch of Aspergers. That would explain some things.. :naughty:


----------



## jackknifeh (Jul 19, 2012)

In the early 1980s I saw a guy at work with a mini-mag light on his belt and was VERY excited. I worked in attics a lot running wire and loved the idea of a small light on my belt that was that bright (2xAA with bulb). Of course I was in a huge attic once FAR away from the entrance hole when the bulb blew. Pitch blackness most of the way back to the hole. Not fun. About 6 years ago I decided to finally buy one very nice pocket knife and found that there were lots and lots of knives to suck on your wallet and people with empty wallets. I got hooked. I found myself NEEDING another knife. Through that I found out about flashlight nuts also. Just as bad as knife nuts. So of course I realized I NEEDED a nice pocket flashlight. The first AAA or AA LED light I got blew my mind at the brightness. Oh yeah, I did upgrade earlier my mini-mag to a 1 watt LED bulb which was great at the time. Then I got interested in lights, rechargable batteries and chargers. I've gone through 5 or 6 EDC lights and settled on two. My favorite is a Fenix LD01 (1xAAA w/clip). It's perfect for me. Three brightnesses and that's it. Of course I have a Spyderco Jester knife attached to it for EDC.  I also got a Fenix E11 for a little extra brightness but no big deal. Now I'm expecting an OLIGHT T15. My need for flashlights is more an EDC issue than for long distance needs. Honestly, the Fenix LD01 is bright enough for my yard also. Seldom do I need to see more than 20 feet away. 

Anyway, I can see how this can be a very interesting hobby. There's no way anyone needs more than 3 or 4 lights for real. Most people need less IMO. Maybe some jobs would require more but I don't know what they are. The only light I lack for around the house is a large one. I've got the Fenix LD40 in mind. It's not huge but bright enough for me. The features that are available now are amazing also. I think one will change the baby's diaper.  I mean who needs a flashlight that will set the paperwork on your desk on fire?  But my Mag-lite with 3 D batteries isn't very bright and makes my arm tired holding it up.  I'll be getting something to replace it in there near future I think. 

Jack


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 19, 2012)

jackknifeh said:


> I was in a huge attic once FAR away from the entrance hole when the bulb blew. Pitch blackness most of the way back to the hole. Not fun.
> 
> Jack



Right here is the root of the thing. 

Firstly, to be left in darkness is not a desirable circumstance. In particular when the way forward is obstacle strewn. In that situation I doubt if there was much ambient light coming up through the hatch from down below. 

Secondly, the desire not to be left in the dark might make us have not one torch, but two. Then you get interested in the wide variety available, buy a couple more and BANG! You're hooked. 

Finally the only thing that makes you happy is not just owning these fantastic devices, but in purchasing new ones.

I (and every flashaholic I have ever met) have so many more torches than I can ever use already, and yet I hanker after more of them on a daily basis! Usually I can survive without purchasing any for up to a month or two, but it doesn't take much to tip me over to the dealers and paypal. Only a good comment on this forum or others like it.

Is it a bad thing? I don't know. All my lights seem to eventually filter through to my friends and family so they do get used ultimately. I cannot bring myself to think about the thousands I have spent over the years since I discovered this place!

Generally happy with the addiction, there are, after all, much worse things to do with your hobbies. At least this one is quite socially acceptable and useful to boot.

Anyway, over to my collection of nasal hair clippers...


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 19, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> At a basic level a light is just a tool. The big difference is that as a tool your light makes it possible to use *all of your other tools in the dark.* That makes it an uber-tool.
> 
> People into flashlights are *doers of things.*


Quoted for truth.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 19, 2012)

shelm said:


> Yes, power LED flashlights are an exciting hobby now, these days, and manufacturers are young (eagletac and 4sevens are ~4years old, Fenix being the oldest noteworthy with 6years of market presence). Soon enough we'll see a consolidation on the market (byebye Rofis, Lumapower, Skilhunt and Bronte), a decrease in prices, and lots of former flashaholics moving on and dropping this hobby.


The hobby won't go away, it will just move up-market as the vulgar masses gain access to all the cheap, just-good-enough lights they could ever want. Hence why it's good to have multiple hobbies. Between my interests in bicycling, remote control cars, sustainable technology, and computer programming, I should remain sufficiently entertained for at least the next couple decades.

Crap, I'm turning 30 this year. Man oh man.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 19, 2012)

bansuri said:


> Due to observations 1 through 4 it's difficult to imagine the Flashoholic Apocalypse presented by Shlem. I have tried and tried to get people to see the value of carrying a flashlight or knife but very few have seen the benefit, even when the cost was essentially zero. The same people I have gifted Mini-Mags and Swiss Army knifes to will call me "McGyver" DECADES after I've set them up with their own when I'm able to solve a problem with a simple tool _that isn't in my drawer at home._


The Flashaholic Apocalypse won't be caused by cheap lights. It will be caused by the statistical inevitability that someday all the Li-Ion batteries in the world will fail catastrophically at the same instant. Woe be unto the unfortunate souls who haven't invested in super-strong titanium lights when that happens.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 19, 2012)

Nyctophiliac said:


> ...the desire not to be left in the dark might make us have not one torch, but two. Then you get interested in the wide variety available, buy a couple more and BANG! You're hooked.


For me, the odd thing is, while I can entertain myself for a couple days at a time admiring all the fancy knives in the latest Boker catalog, or the fancy tools in the latest Garrett Wade catalog, or the fancy bikes in the latest Bicycling magazine, or the fancy pens in the latest Levenger catalog...only flashlights have I actually _collected_. Virtually everything else that costs a significant amount of money I only buy if I can think of a legitimate use ahead of time, even if _thinking_ about all the available options fascinates me endlessly. For some reason, I'm not content until I _own_ the flashlights that appeal to me, even if I know they'll sit around.

I own a few knives, but I only bought them because each new one was actually _better_ than the last. I only carry one -- a Kershaw Chive -- and I have no burning desire to buy anything more than a couple spares lest the model be discontinued.

I own a few multi-tools, but as with the knives, I only bought them because each new one was better than the last. I only carry one -- a Sebertool M4 -- and I have no burning desire to buy any others, not even spares.

I own two bicycles -- one is my first "grownup" bike that I bought with money earned from bagging groceries in high school, though all of the parts have been upgraded since then, and the other is a new bike with a nifty all-wheel-drive system that I treated myself to because I hadn't bought a new bike in 14 years. I have no burning desire to buy any others.

I own two fountain pens -- both clear plastic "demonstrator" pens made by Pilot -- and I have no burning desire to buy any others.

I own 25-30 flashlights, I carry 3 on a daily basis, and I have two on-order and I'm entertaining the idea of buying a third, I have three for sale right now, and I'm always on the lookout for newer and fancier ones. I have no rational explanation for this.

I think it comes down to temperament. When I was a little kid, I had a cheesy red plastic 2xAA flashlight that I disassembled, reassembled, and fiddled with endlessly. When I got a little older my dad bought me a 2xAA Mini Maglite to get me to stop messing around with his. In college I discovered the Arc AAA and the Photon 2, and I bought one of each. After college, I discovered CPF and that was the end of me being able to save money for several years. The evidence seems to suggest I was _born_ a flashaholic.



Nyctophiliac said:


> Finally the only thing that makes you happy is not just owning these fantastic devices, but in purchasing new ones.


I've been trying to restrain this for the sake of not going bankrupt. Thus far the best I've been able to manage is to sell lights I don't appreciate as much as I thought I would, which is at least better then hoarding them in stacks of boxes in my closets and hallways.



Nyctophiliac said:


> Anyway, over to my collection of nasal hair clippers...


I just use pliers.


----------



## hawk45 (Jul 19, 2012)

They are metal
They are bright
They can be works of art (in some eyes)
They are technology
They have buttons
They are black and silver
They have knobs
They can be knarly
They are practical
They can save your life
They have weight
They are all different
They can explode
They can help you defend yourself
They fill a void in your heart (hahaha)
etc..etc..


----------



## Cataract (Jul 19, 2012)

hawk45 said:


> [...]
> [...]
> [...]
> [...]
> ...



I bet there's some form of truth in that statement that applies to all collections



Nyctophiliac said:


> [...]
> Anyway, over to my collection of nasal hair clippers...



 I thought I was the only one!!!! Want to start a forum?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 19, 2012)

hawk45 said:


> They can explode
> They can help you defend yourself


Someone needs to invent a self-destruct mode for flashlights so they can serve both of these purposes at the same time. If they can make it emit a high-pitched whine as it prepares to detonate, like a Star Trek phaser, so much the better.


----------



## EdFromOhio (Jul 19, 2012)

For me, it's the same reason I love to work on muscle cars. I can never seem to have enough "oomph."


----------



## djozz (Jul 19, 2012)

Led flashlights as a hobby these days combine a lot of features that make it quite perfect:

-led flashlights are unusual bright, and not for sale around the corner, which makes it special
-they use very new technology with a lot going on in the past years and I expect in the years to come, 
and it's fast: led developements find their way into flashlights in a matter of months.
-there is a lot to know about every part of a flashlight, not easy to get bored (that is: if you are the kind of person who is into hobbies in the first place )
-a flashlight combines four parts that each have very different aspects and knowledge to dive into:
body -> aestetics, size, durabilty, ergonomics
driver -> quality, type, moddability, convenience of use
led -> theoretical background, colour spectrum, output, output, output 
battery -> type, energy content, Voltage/current aspects, to Boom or not to Boom
-you can fiddle around endlessly with the latest leds, drivers, batteries and so create your own perfect light
that actually has a cutting edge performance sometimes even not for sale (yet)
-it is not a murder weapon (for me that is very appealing, I even find assault crowns unpleasant )
-it is a cheap hobby if you want, almost everyone can afford to be a flashaholic, there is a market for people who want 
to spend from $5 to $1000, while the cheapest lights still have excellent performance.
-there is China, making quality stuff for very low prices (compared to the old plastic flashlights I knew from the local shop)
-and the internet and Paypal to have acces to this market from everywhere around the globe.
-and last there is CPF, one of the best internet forums, to share your flashlight insanity with others like you.

Oh, apart from being a hobby, flashlights have proven to be rather usefull under a variety of circumstances 

djozz


----------



## jackknifeh (Jul 19, 2012)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Finally the only thing that makes you happy is not just owning these fantastic devices, but in purchasing new ones.
> 
> Is it a bad thing? I don't know. All my lights seem to eventually filter through to my friends and family so they do get used ultimately. I cannot bring myself to think about the thousands I have spent over the years since I discovered this place!
> 
> Generally happy with the addiction, there are, after all, much worse things to do with your hobbies. At least this one is quite socially acceptable and useful to boot.



Buying new things in your hobby is really fun, no doubt. Even reading about hobby related things is fun and brings on impulse buying.  I wonder what the percentage of lights (or other hobbys) purchased is a direct result of forums. I bet flashlight companies and resellers won er the same thing.  Not long ago it was a face to face thing. Now it's keyboards and monitors (and equipment in between). 

Personally, I'm enjoying it.

Jack


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 23, 2012)

Cataract said:


> I thought I was the only one!!!! Want to start a forum?



As long as it's only the nasal hair _clippers_​ and not the hairs as well! :green:


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 23, 2012)

For me, flashlights is like playing with fire, minus the part where your hair is on fire.


----------



## Darvis (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll start by saying that this forum is the best on the net, bar none, when it comes to a sense of community which is a big part of it for many of us I think. Definitely for me... I love it here and always come back no matter how long I've been away, it's like home.

I've learned so much more than just lumens and brands and such over the last few years- and I think that's what defines "flashlights" as a hobby, right? 

It's not the item, like a knife, or a ham radio.. those in and of themselves are not hobbies either, it's what we do with them that becomes the hobby... and like someone said in a previous post (and darned if it's not the key to all of this), lights let us do so much more than just one thing, they enable a whole host of activities... like cutting things with a knife, at night, while camping. 

Then, the collecting begins- one gets excited about the first cool light, but it's a flood light and they need a thrower, and I think this is a rare forum where even the collectors dare use most of what they compile. You restore that Porsche Speedster and are darned afraid to drive it, but lights.. I don't know, they're just not like that. Nobody's going to get drunk and crash into your McGizmo.

Then, the ultimate happens, the first build....

Hobby, Hell yes it is.


----------



## biglights (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^ Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Quiksilver (Jul 25, 2012)

These aren't just _any_ Toilet Plungers ... If you could find _these _plungers in shops, they wouldn't be NEARLY as exciting.


----------



## antoninodattola (Nov 18, 2012)

Work on the subway, really dark place!
I can not live without light!


----------



## passive101 (Nov 18, 2012)

I love technology. I've always been a geek and years ago I was a security guard. I didn't want to carry something heavy since I have pretty severe scoliosis with rotation of my spine. I found this website and at the time I ended up with now ancient Inova T2 2x123A flashlight (which still works in it's belt holster). 

I'm not a security guard anymore, but more dependable lights come out, technology changes, and needs change. I'm looking more for durable & long lasting lights which work easily and exactly how I want them too


----------



## lensman (Nov 18, 2012)

Quiksilver said:


> These aren't just _any_ Toilet Plungers ... If you could find _these _plungers in shops, they wouldn't be NEARLY as exciting.



I recently found this plunger for the tub and sink and have been very pleased. It's my go-to plunger for the tub.

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

Regarding this hobby, it has several things going for it:
1. Primally, it satisfies the primal need to eliminate darkness. I suspect fire was great both for cooking and for light, back in the day. 
2. As a kid, I went through a flashlight phase. I'm sure this plays into it.
3. All the chicks at work dig this hobby of mine. One keeps asking me when I'm going to give her a flashlight. It's very strange in that way. OTOH, my wife, though tolerant of my hobby, is not as excited.
4. I like the craftmanship in the machining of the hosts. This will never go away.
5. The whole perfectionist and "exactly the right tool to fit the purpose" aspect of the hobby means it has legs. I don't think we'll see high powered throwers with an even hotspot and even, non-ringing spill or a great high-CRI flood at Wal-Mart. Current regulation will not make it to Wal-Mart either.

Let's look at the use cases for people on the board:
1. Tactical use - not a mass market
2. Bicycling at night - not a mass market
3. Hiking at night - not a mass market
4. Camping - not a mass market
5. Big yards/country living - not a mass market
6. Zombie apocalypse/doomsday preppers - not a mass market

This board and others like it have got decades of life left in them!


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 18, 2012)

Because they're a good combination of design, craftsmanship and technology while being small enough to hold in the hand and appreciate. Not to mention their usability.


----------



## dxcom (Nov 18, 2012)

I think flashlights are a fun hobby for a few reasons:

First, they do something quite amazing, if you think about it. The ability to have a massive amount of portable light in your hand is really special as well as practical. especially with the advances of the last few years.

Second, for a relatively small amount of money, say less than $100, you can have a light that is the latest technology.

also, they are simple enough (few components, basic electronics) that even a novice can complete fun and useful mods.

They are small enough that owning a modest collection won't require a large storage area.

Finally, well....they're just cool, arent they?


----------



## dxcom (Nov 18, 2012)

These do work great!! However, my question is, how can they be cleaned out thoroughly? Kind of creeps me out actually. hmmm, think I will go to tacticalplungers.com and start a thread 



Quiksilver said:


> These aren't just _any_ Toilet Plungers ... If you could find _these _plungers in shops, they wouldn't be NEARLY as exciting.


----------



## bemymonkey (Nov 19, 2012)

For me it's more of an EDC thing - I'm currently buying lots of pocket-sized single-18650 flashlights so that I can try them all out and find the perfect one for myself... As soon as I've found one I'm truly satisfied with (D25LC2 Clicky XP-G2 is feeling pretty good right now), I'm done until the next more significantly efficient emitter comes along.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 19, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> What got you into it? Why do you think people are so interested in flashlights, to the point of doing LOTS of research and making it a significant hobby(like us)?:thinking:



The huge jump in technology over the last couple of years is the main reason. We used to be satisfied with barely able to see and now with the jump in LED technology we have weapon grade lights the size of our hands...by the 100's available. 

Also the fact it's dark out at 5:00 PM now makes me want to do something about it...now that I can. single AA headlamp allows me to beat mother nature and still have my hands to actually be productive if I so choose.


----------



## K9Patrol (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't see it as a hobby.. Probably more of an obsession with _quality_. For years we've been stuck with incandescent lights that were impractical to carry if they were bright enough to actually be useful, or pocketable flashlights that were practically worthless in terms of the light they put out. The workmanship that goes into these modern flashlights we buy here is astounding and the light output is amazing - I can get a 1 AAA pocket light that's brighter than a 3D incandescent mag. LED flashlights are going to end up at walmarts etc. (they already are) but at that point for the manufacturers it's a race to the bottom. You'll never see anything like the high end lights we usually end buying. Whenever I'm at a local hardware store or occasionally at walmart I'll look at the lights and pass them over because they're just what they are for the price they're being sold for -- Junk.


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 20, 2012)

Its hard to find a plunger with decent knurling and hand guard, that has suitable pressure, tight gasket seal and properly balanced. 

I hear major plunger manufacturer SureWater is coming out with a millenium edition solid titanium plunger called 'Ti Devastator' (pat pending). Even has picatinny rail to mount a flashlight for lights-out post-EMP situation.

id personally advise against forward mounted rail attachments and would prefer to mount the flashlight between the Ti Devastators pistol grip and forward grip. Maybe even laser sight for efficient targeting and nesting of Plunger-to-bowl aperture before force application.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 20, 2012)

Quiksilver said:


> Its hard to find a plunger with decent knurling and hand guard, that has suitable pressure, tight gasket seal and properly balanced....



You think that bad try finding a decent holster for one!! I had to build my own out of a pair of old underwear. :thumbsup:


----------



## benchmark8 (Nov 21, 2012)

As a newbie to the flashlight hobby world, here's my 2 cents. 

There are not too many hobbies that satisfy man's insatiable need for gear, in such an inexpensive way. There are $10 flashlights that are totally practical and totally cool. You don't have to spend a fortune to participate in this hobby (obsession?)

Like others have said, even for a modest investment, one can get a top of the line light and enjoy a far superior product. The quality of the build and the engineering that go into these lights is amazing.

Lastly, it's great to be involved in a hobby that has a practical use. There are so many applications for good, quality, powerful flashlights and each one is a reason (excuse?) to buy another light. 

I don't know about you all, but everytime i add a light to my collection, it just feels good.

A


----------



## naiter (Nov 26, 2012)

thread title hit me. I thought "i don't know. Why do I like flashlight *SO* much?"
then I read this:


Sub_Umbra said:


> At a basic level a light is just a tool. The big difference is that as a tool your light makes it possible to use *all of your other tools in the dark.* That makes it an uber-tool.
> 
> People into flashlights are *doers of things.*


it makes more sense now...
Plus, who doesn't try to get the best tools that they use constantly. Add in a spice of "extreme" to the personality, and you've got a flashaholic. 

I know I go overboard on things that peak my interest. I'm either completely utilitarian or way overboard. Most of the time it is bare minimum, but if it hits the spot i might prefer to have one $300 tool Vs. a similar $5 tool i'd eventually replace 10x. 
every now and then i get lucky and get a $9 tool that will stay with me for life. like this gerber EAB utility blade holder w/ cheap titanium blades from Home Depot is always sharp:
http://www.gerbergear.com/Industrial/Knives/EAB-Pocket-Knife_22-41830
this utility knife beats out my $300 Microtech ultratech (as my secondary EDC knife - SOG trident w/ tigerstrip is 1st) 
not to try advertise again, but i've seen SOG tridents at Walmart for $50. before they hit Walmart they were $130.
guess i'm so broken it has to be extremely utilitarian, or just extremely awesome. being in the middle just is too easy.

sorry it turned into an add... but i think everyone should have this well designed blade holder. i know i have always searched for the best one of these, breaking and replacing many of them over the years. when i found it, it was like finding the holy grail.


----------



## N/Apower (Nov 26, 2012)

Back in 2008, I wanted a light, small, bright light with long run time for use on my carbine. Noone made anything like that, so I had to lego it togather. That brought me here. Since then, its become a hobby. People ask me to build them stuff, I give it away for Christmas, etc.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 27, 2012)

Nobody mentioned their phallic shape? I bet most members here are males.


----------



## dirobesh (Dec 3, 2012)

I started collecting flashlights when early in my thirties and now in my forties I'm still spending far more than I should on them. Luckily I have a very understanding wife and two little girls who are already showing early signs of being enamoured of flashlights.

Never really considered why I collect them, I dont have them on show and am quite happy to lend them to my neighbours who probably think I'm slightly eccentric, but are good enough not to say anything.

There are far worse things to spend your money on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zarniwoop (Dec 3, 2012)

The biggest difference I see is that the widely available lights are not as flexible. 
1. I want to carry only 1 flashlight.
2. I want it as small as possible.
3. I want as low of a moonlight mode as I can get
4. I want as much lumens as possible when rare occasions demand it without defeating #2

What can you get out of most consumer retail lights? One or two modes pretty much. A moonlight mode? Infinitely variable? Not a chance. What does a consumer light have to be to have high lumens and/or throw? A huge D-cell Maglight or a car headlight screwed onto a motorcycle battery... And consumers BUY THEM! Tell Joe Consumer they could get a light way smaller and way better for just 2-3 times the price and they will politely or rudely get away from you as quickly as they can.

For #2 and #4 reasons my first CPF light was a VB16 but over the years I've preferred the ability to use AA because I can get Lithium AA's for light weight and shelf life reasons for emergency kits/BOBs and 90% of other gear I use is on AA's as well. For #2 and 4 reasons I also have invested in 14500 cells and that is what I EDC, with my most recent light being a Sunwayman V11R and AA extender. In this fashion I can run any cell I wish, and I do still keep CR123's in my drawer because I do have a few CR123 lights from my early CPF days in various emergency backpacks that I know will work 5 years from now.

To be completely honest, I do have a #5, and that is the pricelessness of pulling the smallest possible little toy-looking thing out of my pocket and seeing the expression on faces when they see the turbo mode. Most recently it was the HVAC guy who borrowed my light when he was looking in the ceiling at work. I just know every time he gets out his maglight or whatever now he's thinking "Dang, what was that light again? SomeWhatMan?" :laughing:


----------



## parnass (Dec 4, 2012)

Using a flashlight, you can reach out and "touch" something far away while you are standing still.


----------



## Andy13186 (Dec 4, 2012)

they are also always improving and new more powerful more efficient batteries, LED's and other technology is constantly emerging.


----------



## Tesla89 (Mar 29, 2014)

My parents bought me a flashlight in 1970 because I am afraid of the dark. I WILL not walk into any where there is not a light on or I can see. I am 50 now and still feel the same way. Exposing my self now. Any how I found this forum and have gained alot of information. never knew there was so much to learn about light. Now I have learned about color temperatures, cree bins ,lumens and so on. There is no cheap hobby if you have an interested in it. I started fishing with a $12.00 fisihing rod now I have about $3000.00 worth of fishing rods reels and tackle. I was into computers for a while spent about $7000.00 on computers chasing technology that did not work out to well you will never win always something better and faster. Now it is flashlights and my my yard. Anyhow flashlights are cheaper than me building a Shelby 428 AC Cobra. Morale of the story is if sewing was your hobby there woud be the holy grail needle that was $4000.00 you would have to have it. Hobbies can get to be expensive. There is no cheap hobby if you are interested in it. Sorry to ramble. Thank you to everyone on this forum that has helped me learn


----------



## wjv (Apr 4, 2014)

Tesla89 said:


> My parents bought me a flashlight in 1970 because I am afraid of the dark. I WILL not walk into any where there is not a light on or I can see. I am 50 now and still feel the same way.



I'm just the opposite. Love the dark. I'd rather have every light in the house off, and wander about with a Eagletac D25A set to1/2 lumen, then turn on a light. But at the same time it's nice when you go outside to be able to lite up half of the block. 

And it is a relatively cheap hobby as long as you don't buy a new light every 2 days! I have ~18 lights. I still have more guns than lights. . So compared to guns, flashlights are darn cheap! And when I'm driving down the road and some guy pulls up in a fully restored 1970's muscle car where the rims alone cost $5,000. . . It makes me realize that collecting flashlights is a paltry sum compared to some other hobbies!


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 5, 2014)

wjv said:


> I'm just the opposite. Love the dark. I'd rather have every light in the house off, and wander about with a Eagletac D25A set to1/2 lumen, then turn on a light. But at the same time it's nice when you go outside to be able to lite up half of the block.
> 
> _*And it is a relatively cheap hobby as long as you don't buy a new light every 2 days!*_ I have ~18 lights. I still have more guns than lights. . So compared to guns, flashlights are darn cheap! And when I'm driving down the road and some guy pulls up in a fully restored 1970's muscle car where the rims alone cost $5,000. . . It makes me realize that collecting flashlights is a paltry sum compared to some other hobbies!



Yes, but that's extreme! One new light every week is enough...


----------



## Nightflash (Apr 6, 2014)

These gadgets allow us to be independent from the grid. It´s all about freedom and get Your light wherever You are, no matter which circumstances, heavy rain, heavy storm far from civilization or just in the garden and around the house. Since starting to use the new generations with long runtimes I can´t go anywhere without one, let´s say better 3 multi-purpose flashlights handy. They operate in different ways, You just need different unique features like high beam intensity or endless runtimes in low mode or a magnetic tailcap or ruggedness and waterproofness. They are useful and they look good:laughing:


----------



## LedTed (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been converting flashlights from incandescent to LED since back in the early 1990s. In fact, one of my early conversions was once used in the Iditarod.


I've just found something magically alluring about the glow of LEDs. I mean think about it, light without heat.


Of course today's LEDs are much brighter and therefore heat up. But it's those brighter LEDs which have given me a new love for modern production LED emitter flashlights.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was once told by CPF/ incandescent fanfolks that my love for LEDS was misguided. That I should revert to the years of the" Hotburning" wire! That I should bask in the dim, sicky orange- yellow of incandescents of yesteryear...Have I been wrong! ? Should I surrender my Olight Warrior M22, Lumapower vx2 d mini, Magtac, Fenix Tk11r2, Nitecore EA 4 Pioneer, etc...Give them up...Instead, should I collect chunks of flint, iron, dried moss, and lichen for a fire kit....Keep it In a buffalo scrotum carry bag, and move to the CPF incandescents section with all 9 of its occupants...And re-live the glory days! When there was barely any future science...Where fire, hotwire, and vacuum tubes were like the Star Trek tech of the days...Or should I press head, and continue to support the amazing evolution of the LED !


----------



## iaboyeah (May 8, 2014)

What's so interesting about a flashlight is that on the one end of the beam you have the source of light made up of various shapes and sizes of chunks of metal and glass containing the latest circuits for boosting or bucking those little cans of juice to drive the latest highest efficiency most beautiful collored LED' to come down the pike. Then on the otherr end of the beam you have beauty, surprise terror, or what have you. You have wireless, you have a cell light. You have a two edged saber.


----------



## callmaster (May 8, 2014)

Tesla89 said:


> My parents bought me a flashlight in 1970 because I am afraid of the dark. I WILL not walk into any where there is not a light on or I can see. I am 50 now and still feel the same way. Exposing my self now. Any how I found this forum and have gained alot of information. never knew there was so much to learn about light. Now I have learned about color temperatures, cree bins ,lumens and so on. There is no cheap hobby if you have an interested in it. I started fishing with a $12.00 fisihing rod now I have about $3000.00 worth of fishing rods reels and tackle. I was into computers for a while spent about $7000.00 on computers chasing technology that did not work out to well you will never win always something better and faster. Now it is flashlights and my my yard. Anyhow flashlights are cheaper than me building a Shelby 428 AC Cobra. Morale of the story is if sewing was your hobby there woud be the holy grail needle that was $4000.00 you would have to have it. Hobbies can get to be expensive. There is no cheap hobby if you are interested in it. Sorry to ramble. Thank you to everyone on this forum that has helped me learn



Not really a hobby for me. Darkness is my enemy. Hence all my lights. But you won't find me having 50-100 lights, I'm happy with 3-4 HDS and 3-4 Elzettas (updating when necessary).


----------



## LanthanumK (May 8, 2014)

I never purchase a flashlight just because it looks great. Each one I purchase has a very specific set of uses. I am not sure whether it can be called a hobby, although I spend way too much time researching lights. When I buy flashlights, I want high value (features times lifespan) for the price. For example, my Photon Freedom could be considered a waste of money at $12 for a tiny keychain light. With my current usage methods, it will last a year or more on one set of CR2016. The flashlight is likely to remain on my keychain for the next 5 or 6 years. It turns out to be very economical, far more than a 50 cent "fauxton" that has its battery die unexpectedly and gets flickery from sweat/rain exposure, and doesn't even have a moonlight mode. Same goes for my $60 SureFire, which along with the $20 box of batteries could easily sustain my light EDC use for the next 5-10 years. I could get an xxxFire with an 18650 for $30, but the defects will become intolerable after a few weeks, and I will need to buy a new light. 

Some people become obsessed with flashlights, purchasing more than they would ever need. As someone in the process of leaving their parents' home, I do not want to have large quantities of possessions taking up space. If it doesn't have an obvious use, it is discarded or given away. The same philosophy applies to any other gear that I have. 

So while I am very interested in getting a great flashlight for the money, I do not consider myself a flashlight hobbyist.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (May 9, 2014)

In Malaysia, i cant shoot guns unless i am filthy rich, hence i shoot flashlights...


----------



## groutboy_1 (May 9, 2014)

ArmoredFiend said:


> In Malaysia, i cant shoot guns unless i am filthy rich, hence i shoot flashlights...
> 
> Deleted! Taptalk not posting correctly!!!!


----------



## credo (May 13, 2014)

For me I enjoy having an exceptional example of something that most people consider mundane. Most people have a £5.00 torch from the local DIY store, whereas I like digging a little deeper and finding forums like this that open up a whole new perspective on the subject. Then it's about appreciating the technology, pleasure of ownership, etc. I also like expensive cookware, and I also have an impressive arsenal of car washing equipment. The pots and pans cook food better, and my car is extremely well looked after. I have a lot of camera gear too, and a very powerful self-built (no relation!) PC. I just like doing things well I guess, whether it's cooking, car washing, photography, computing or illuminating things!


----------



## tylerq219 (May 13, 2014)

I cant put my finger on it, something about having a gadget that helps people.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 24, 2014)

I don't want to buy lots of lights I don't use. I have a puritanical streak thats says 'use it or lose it'...well sell it. This is exactly what I do if I buy tech and it is no longer useful or doesn't get used enough to justify it's existence.

One complicating factor with technology is that many perfectly good lights are, if not completely redundant, are outclassed by newer lights which burn brighter and use less power, have better tints etc..

I am probably lucky coming in late to this as I have got the latest lights and they really are amazing.

I am afraid of the dark too, not terrified, but I've never been totally comfortable in dark areas, even sleeping at night. A torch that can light up an entire football oval like the MX25L3 with 2700 Lumens has a certain appeal to it, when deep in the swamp at night. I also wanted a decent light for my work.

My only 'extra' light is the TruNite TN12 I am expecting in the mail. It was only $50 so I thought 'why not'. My work torch is a Led Lenser P5R.2 rechargeable which is a perfect torch for the FOB pocket or holster. I have one headlamp, the Led Lenser H14R.2 which gets used daily on walks as does the ET MX25L3. The first real light I bought was a Black Diamond Storm. Initially I was happy with this for walking but ultimately, it got relegated to computer system building, for which it is absolutely perfect.

The change in attitude as I go along is that, yes, maybe it could be termed a 'hobby'. I have also seen through these forums, the sheer quality and power of some of these lights and the amount of thought and attention to detail is amazing. All the lights I have so far are ones I would want to keep until they die (out of warranty, the Lensers have a 5 year warranty).

I hope I'm not tempted by the way, just to add lights that simply sit on a shelf to be shone on a wall now and then. Lights to me are tools to be used.


----------



## LEDrock (May 24, 2014)

tylerq219 said:


> I cant put my finger on it, something about having a gadget that helps people.



I'll take a stab at this.

I think my reason for flashlights as a hobby is because they increase my range of ability to see when otherwise I can't, just as binoculars allow me to see further than normal, a gun allows me to reach out and affect what I otherwise can't with great power and precision. A car allows me to travel at speeds far beyond my ability, an airplane allows me to fly, which is a brand new ability. Beyond these things, even a simple hand tool like a screwdriver takes on a new meaning to me when it serves a need and saves the day, which increases my appreciation for it. Think of any item that gives people abilities beyond what they are capable of themselves, and you'll find a forum for it by simply googling it together with the word "forum".

Another reason people take to an item as a hobby is because it gives people an ability that is beyond their fellow man. Everyone owns flashlights, but not so many have ones that last 100 times as long as their neighbor's, or is 20 times brighter. It's sort of like we're in on a little "secret" no one else knows about. Hey, I remember when people went ape over 5mm LED flashlights when they first arrived! I was one of them. Very expensive, but long lasting over the incans. Now that they are everywhere, does anyone think much of them anymore?

The evolution in the LED is fascinating to me because it increases the possibilities even further. In the past, a flashlight was something to use in conjunction with candles in a power outage and would last about an hour with ringy, black-splotchy beams. Now, they have the ability to give light for 80 or more hours on just one changing of batteries.


----------



## parnass (May 25, 2014)

It helps that purchasing, carrying, and using flashlights aren't restricted by law like firearms and knives. (One of my other interests is metal detecting and metal detector usage is prohibited or restricted in some areas.)


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 25, 2014)

I dig titanium, so titanium products hit the top: flashlights!


----------



## RUSH FAN (May 25, 2014)

Lately, I have gotten into titanium customs. 

I admire the hand craftsmanship, skill, and technical expertise that someone like a Mac, Don McLeish or JHanko put into these devices.

It is the same level of fascination that I also have for a fine custom knife, or a Swiss watch. 

Taking a functional device and making them works of art.


----------



## groutboy_1 (May 25, 2014)

tylerq219 said:


> I cant put my finger on it, something about having a gadget that helps people.



Gadgets are just plain cool !!! And of course, the unique people who appreciate such devices! Outside of the general public that perceives very little at times...


----------



## groutboy_1 (May 28, 2014)

"The Techno- connoisseur! "


----------

